# Gulf Shores 12-31



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Decided to brave the weather and wind to try our luck at Gulf Shores for afternoon. Surf was up but the wind was not too strong. 
Set up for pompano and in no time the first pole was doubled over and peeling off line. Fought the fish for a good ten minutes knowing I had a good redfish on the line. 
Have no idea how much it weighed, but it was photographed and released unharmed.:thumbup: The gf had never seen a redfish landed and was more excited than I was!:laughing:
Later the gf lands a couple of whiting before finally catching a pompano!:thumbsup:
Great way to end the year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fishies!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Monster Red! Way to go!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice red !!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

What a pig of a redfish!


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks all.
Good Luck for 2013!
Tight lines and red decks!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome red! Nice to see some Gulf Shores action.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Great fish!


----------



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

Great Fish! what did you catch it on? How far out was your cast? What size hook? Fishing for pomps, what size pole, test, rig, etc.? Sorry for all the questions but I am heading down this weekend and woud love to land a big Red on the beach.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Rik, I'm not the most knowledgeable surf fisher on the site. But I have two cents!
The short of it is I use "fresh" bait shrimp. Peel them clean. Don't know why this works, but it does. Sand fleas work too, but so far this year (for me) it's been shrimp.
I use a pompano two hook dropper set up. Most of the bait and tackle stores can set you up. Use a weight 2 to 4 oz depending on the surf conditions.
A surf rod (10 to 12ft) is very helpful for casting and I fish with 15 to 20lb test. 
As far as casting out... finding a "cut" or deep hole is preferred. Then I usually launch as far as possible. 
There is a good post on how to read the surf in the questions sections. 
One last bit of "advice". Change your bait often. 
Tight lines and good luck.


----------



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I have caught the usual stuff and a couple of big black drums but would like to get a big red. Don't get to come down that often (Arkansas) so I haven't invested in the best equipment but hope to snag something good. I like to get as many tips as I can. The peeled shrimp thing is something I have heard a few places and I am going to try to focus on that and reading the surf to look for a deep hole. Thanks


----------

